# Rome Targa Binding Preview 2013



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

Love that Color on those Targas! Always been one of my favorite bindings! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

The strap that keeps my ankle strap open for easy entry on my 390 Bosses broke before i even hit the mountain.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> You going to start carrying Rome now?


There may be a little room on the wall :cheeky4:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like they still haven't changed the design of their cant beds, which was a big gripe of mine with last year's model. Two piece flimsy plastic frames with a tiny screw. Too complicated IMO, especially if you're trying to adjust something on the fly. I prefer Ride's design, with the single price footbed.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> Looks like they still haven't changed the design of their cant beds, which was a big gripe of mine with last year's model. Two piece flimsy plastic frames with a tiny screw. Too complicated IMO, especially if you're trying to adjust something on the fly. I prefer Ride's design, with the single price footbed.


They use the two piece design to give riders ultimate customization. You can put different cants for the toe/heel. Now whether anyone actually utilizes this function is questionable. But I agree, adjusting the bindings are a PIA. That small screw is tough to pop out as well. It doesn't just unscrew, you have to physically pop the screw out from the plastic.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Ahh that's a good point on combining different cant beds, I never thought of that. I still maintain that it could be a little easier to put together or adjust if you're trying to do something on the fly. At least with Ride's footbeds, there is a metal retainer on the screw so you can't lose it.

Haha maybe it's just the damn engineer in me being critical!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Ahh that's a good point on combining different cant beds, I never thought of that. I still maintain that it could be a little easier to put together or adjust if you're trying to do something on the fly. At least with Ride's footbeds, there is a metal retainer on the screw so you can't lose it.
> 
> Haha maybe it's just the damn engineer in me being critical!


No, I completely agree with you. Their system is wonky. They could still technically do what ride does. Snap in two pads from under one footbed piece. Would totally work.

This is why I like Burton Autocant though. Don't need to worry about any of this with that system.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I had hoped they would have fixed the forward lean or changed it back!


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

ttchad said:


> I had hoped they would have fixed the forward lean or changed it back!


Oh good call, I didn't even notice that, as I was distracted by the color. Damn aesthetics distracting me away from functionality! :laugh:


----------

